# Still available: Free Apple Wood



## cheech (Mar 27, 2010)

I still have access to apple wood.

Here are some pictures of what is available for free.

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 27, 2010)

Go under the exchange forum and you will probably find all kinds of people that would be willing to exchange with you for some of that wood.


----------



## ribrib (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey Cheech - Thanks so much for the apple wood. Have used it once so far and it is great! I appreciate your delivery - definitely above and beyond. Let me know if you ever need any help with wood removal, happy to help!

Thanks again!

RibRib


----------

